# Leigh FMT Tenon & Motiser - Different flavors



## garberfc (Mar 24, 2012)

Leigh currently sells a "Super" and "Pro" version of the jig. I'm not sure of the extended history of the jig, but I'm pretty sure that prior to the two mentioned above there was just a single version of cast aluminum that was just the "FMT" version.

I'm interested in getting my hands on a used version and I'm wondering what the "FMT" version is all about…

Was the "FMT" just rebranded the "Pro" version? If so, has there been any design changes or improvements between them since the rebranding?

Thanks in advance for your help!

F


----------



## PRGDesigns (Jan 25, 2012)

The original FMT is now called the Pro. I think they have changed some of the clamping options, added a dust control option, and added some guides. I bought the original FMT back awhile ago at a Woodworking Show. Technical support from Leigh is awesome. Give them a call anytime and a real person answers and will either answer your inquiry or get you right to someone who can.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=64626&cat=1,43000


----------

